# Fresh deer fajitas on the BGE!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I used the tenderloins and small end of the backstrap to a deer my oldest killed yesterday and cut it into small pieces. Marinated it in some honey burbon marinate (wasn't to fond of it) and onion/garlic. I then diced up 4 bell peppers (green/yeller/red/orange) and coated em with OO and more garlic/onion. Used my wok to cook the meat 1st then started the peppers. Once the peppers were almost done, I threw in the meat again and cooked for about 8 minutes. Spread it on a layer of cheese on a tortilla and mmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmmm, I like that wok and stand. Looks pertty tastee


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

2nd’s on the looks tasty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Mighty Fine!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

great idea. tis the season for deer meat.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds and looks good to me... Yum!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good Jason !


----------

